# st johns ambulance hall (cornwall) dec 2010



## muppet (Feb 17, 2011)

visited by smiler and myself and the dog . been shut for a while and seemed to be unchaved which made a change bit of info on the link i hope
http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/new...ll-closes/article-1126825-detail/article.html





























































































i almost crapped myself when i found the last two lol


----------



## krisan (Feb 17, 2011)

some good pics! especially the sign about the stiletto heels!!! good find


----------



## WelshPony (Feb 17, 2011)

OMG, so many treasures in here I would just love to have - the bingo ball thing, the cutaway thorax (?), those fancy bed pans! Awesome!


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice one.

That dummy in the suitcae is bizarre. I had a look here a while back but the metal steps goin up the side looked a
bit ropey to say the least !!


----------



## muppet (Feb 17, 2011)

114 072 22 said:


> Nice one.
> 
> That dummy in the suitcae is bizarre. I had a look here a while back but the metal steps goin up the side looked a
> bit ropey to say the least !!



couldnt get upstairs didnt fancy the steps either


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks pretty good that


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 17, 2011)

Some real hidden gems in there, especially the photos and the medical models.
Nice find 

-RR


----------



## flava (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this one looks worth a mooch


----------



## Zotez (Feb 17, 2011)

That looks nice, I hope it stays that way! May have to make a visit myself.


----------



## BahrainPete (Feb 18, 2011)

A nice find, and somewhat strange that so much unique property was left behind, especially by a charity where cash is at the generosity of others.


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 18, 2011)

Very intersting!

That Annie doll brings back some memories of first aid courses!!

Like the stilletto sign also.

Good find


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 18, 2011)

Excellent. 
Looks uninteresting from the outside but inisde is fascinating. That manky doll with the sketal face in the suitcase is so macabre. Are you aware you have posted the garish bathroom picture twice. I had to do a double take anyway when I saw that blue tiolet and pink curtains.


----------



## muppet (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you aware you have posted the garish bathroom picture twice. I had to do a double take anyway when I saw that blue tiolet and pink curtains.[/QUOTE]

just spotted that thanks now sorted


----------



## stevejd (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't believe how much they left behind, did they move or did the division fold?
those resus training dummies cost a bomb, around £800 for a basic one to £4500 for top range. 
Just had my annual refresher and the trainer was griping about the costs


----------



## smiler (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes it was a great find by Muppet, he checked it out and found a way into the place before taking the old fella (Me) along to look at it, and although he had warned me about the suitcase with the babby inside, I too almost crapped meself when I opened it.
There were loads of penny sweets, packets of crisps etc, and memorabilia that almost screamed at you that this was once an integral part of the community, a shame that it is now lost.


----------



## smiler (Feb 18, 2011)

stevejd said:


> Can't believe how much they left behind, did they move or did the division fold?
> those resus training dummies cost a bomb, around £800 for a basic one to £4500 for top range.
> Just had my annual refresher and the trainer was griping about the costs




It doesn’t matter what its worth or what it cost, what’s left is what we record, the loss of this facility to the community far outweigh any monitory value of what’s left for the scavengers to take.


----------



## stevejd (Feb 19, 2011)

does any one know why it closed though


----------



## muppet (Feb 20, 2011)

stevejd said:


> does any one know why it closed though



health and saftey reasons . if you click on the link it tells you a bit about it
http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/new...ll-closes/article-1126825-detail/article.html


----------



## stevejd (Feb 20, 2011)

that about sums it up


----------



## weldybren (Feb 20, 2011)

whoah! this one totally passed me by, i only work down the road and nearly bought a house around the corner! i must drive around with my eyes shut!!?!
nice to see someone else taking their dog on explores too


----------

